# Introducing the Shackles, Burlap, & Lies Podcast!



## egilson1 (Apr 29, 2020)

I am so very happy to share with the CB community my new podcast entitles Shackles, Burlap, & Lies. It's dedicated to entertainment rigging and the people in it. The intent is to bring experienced riggers and their stories to the masses and try to demystify the realm of rigging.

There are two episodes currently published. Episode 00 is an introduction. Episode 01 features my friend Yanna Kiriacopoulos, a rigger originally from RI who is now living in the Netherlands. We talk about how she got into the biz, what tours she has done, and a whole lot of other topics.

Please take a listen. PLEASE provide feedback via what ever platform you listen on. And please pass this along to your friends.

I hope you all enjoy the listen!

Ethan

You can find it on the following platforms (Submitted to others and awaiting approval):
Apple:
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/shackles-burlap-lies/id1510369294

Stitcher:


Spotify:
The two episodes are there, but for some reasons the podcast itself is not listed, so I don't have a link to it yet. But here are the links to the individual episodes. If you get an error, click on play an it should start for you.


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 30, 2020)

Subscribed, will hit it tomorrow in the garage. But already- thanks for having a decent microphone.


----------



## egilson1 (Apr 30, 2020)

What Rigger? said:


> Subscribed, will hit it tomorrow in the garage. But already- thanks for having a decent microphone.


You’re welcome! I recognize the into is a little hot, and my guests might not always have the best mic as we have to record via social distance platforms. But it can only get better right. At least from a fidelity standpoint, content could go in the tank.


----------



## What Rigger? (May 3, 2020)

egilson1 said:


> You’re welcome! I recognize the into is a little hot, and my guests might not always have the best mic as we have to record via social distance platforms. But it can only get better right. At least from a fidelity standpoint, content could go in the tank.


I listened to episode 1 today. Passed it on to the women in my department. As soon as Yanna started talking about being short and rigging, I knew which former protege (who has also gigged with Cirque) HAD to listen. I’m 6’2”, and training Megan (5’2”) made me have to adapt and re-evaluate my training methods for a certain sailing ship we climb.


----------



## Ted jones (May 7, 2020)

Eathan,

I'll try to hit this over the weekend.

Be well,

T


----------



## gafftaper (May 14, 2020)

I just finished listening to the first two episodes and loved them! Nicely done Ethan!


----------



## RonHebbard (May 14, 2020)

gafftaper said:


> I just finished listening to the first two episodes and loved them! Nicely done Ethan!


Is there a way for a decrepit, non Cell equipped, geezer to listen / watch Pod casts on his WIN 10 / Google Chrome desktop PC?
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## egilson1 (May 14, 2020)

Ron,

you can listen to them directly from my website at








Podcast

Episode 33 – Claudia Peterson Currently the Assistant Technical Director at The Wallis Annenberg Center for the Arts in Hollywood CA, Claudia Peterson joins the podcast to discuss her path in the...


entertainmentriggingservices.com





Lust click on the logo to the left of each episode description to listen to that episode. You can do this via google chrome or any web browser.
Ethan


----------



## RonHebbard (May 14, 2020)

egilson1 said:


> Ron,
> 
> you can listen to them directly from my website at
> 
> ...


*Thank you @egilson1* Quoting you: "Lust click on the logo " how Freudian. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## RonHebbard (May 15, 2020)

egilson1 said:


> Ron,
> 
> you can listen to them directly from my website at
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!  It's 1:36 a.m.; I've listened from 0 through 2 non-stop, appreciated, learned, enjoyed, and I'm still chortling about why riggers' brains sell for 20 times the cost of electricians' brains. I'm retired from the IBEW and I'm sitting here thinking how many people I need to e-mail that to before I can get any sleep tonight. I'm sorely tempted to plow on into #3 but I suppose I ought to save something for later today. 

It's been great to put a brain, personality and voice to the name.
Toodleoo! 
Ron (And so many experts have told me: "You need a cell phone to listen." ) Hebbard


----------



## gafftaper (May 15, 2020)

@RonHebbard any podcast that has their act together has a website and the ability to then listen to them directly from the site is pretty common. Sometimes there is even bonus material on the site.

One of my favorite podcasts is "99% Invisible" it's about the oddities and hidden bits of design and life. Listen to these three to get a sense of how wide ranging and fascinating the show is :








He's Still Neutral - 99% Invisible

Oakland resident Dan Stevenson was never the type to call the cops on drug dealers or prostitutes in his neighborhood. He took a lot of technically criminal behavior in stride, but he drew the line at the piles of garbage that people kept dumping across from his house. When the city installed a...



99percentinvisible.org













Their Dark Materials - 99% Invisible

Vantablack is a pigment that reaches a level of darkness that’s so intense, it’s kind of upsetting. It’s so black it’s like looking at a hole cut out of the universe. “Vantablack is striking when you look at it… because it [doesn’t look] like something is colored black. It looks like an absence...



99percentinvisible.org












Whomst Among Us Let The Dogs Out - 99% Invisible

All kinds of songs get stuck in your head. Famous pop tunes from when you were a kid, album cuts you’ve listened to over and over again. And then there’s a category of memorable songs—the ones that we all just kind of know. Songs that somehow, without anyone’s permission, sneak their way into...



99percentinvisible.org


----------



## TimMc (May 17, 2020)

RonHebbard said:


> *Thank you @egilson1* Quoting you: "Lust click on the logo " how Freudian.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard



From Avenue Q 
"Grab your *** and double click, the internet is for porn porn porn."


----------



## TimMc (May 17, 2020)

From the Angel of Harlem to the Buddha of Oakland.... Life's grand pageant.


----------



## gafftaper (May 19, 2020)

Sitting outside watching listening to episode 3 of @egilson1 's podcast and keeping an eye on some ribs smoking. Couple of more hours to go on the ribs and the podcasts! Thanks Ethan, I'm loving it!


----------



## egilson1 (May 19, 2020)

That’s awesome. Thanks for the support!


----------



## gafftaper (May 19, 2020)

egilson1 said:


> That’s awesome. Thanks for the support!


I also can't get your theme song out of my head!


----------



## RonHebbard (May 19, 2020)

gafftaper said:


> I also can't get your theme song out of my head!


 *@gafftaper* and *@egilson1* I can't get the joke about the cost per pound of various theatre technicians' brains out of MY head. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 11, 2020)

@egilson1 Episode 7 with Bill Sapsis was fantastic! 
But your theme song is driving me crazy man! It takes just about a week to get it out of my head.. Then a new episode arrives and I'm stuck with it for another week.


----------



## egilson1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bwaahaaaa! The plan is working!


----------



## GreyWyvern (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm subscribed and enjoying the podcast as well.

Google Podcasts doesn't always automatically download it though.


----------

